# [Commission] X-Wing Lambda Shutte Repaint



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished!







































White background: 






































Here's the picture the client gave me and told me "make it so!"

I just added this so down the line I wouldn't get accused of ripping off other painters. I waz only following orders! 


Anyway, hope you like the shuttle!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That is some top notch work man.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much, Swede Marine!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool stuff! Did you use an airbrush for it? I saw the tutorial from the original and that guy used an airbrush but yours looks more like brush painted. Which I like!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff!

Oi! @Logaan :good:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

That there is some amazing work, well done sir!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

SO nice. Absolutely love it!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

amzing job!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Matcap: Yeah, that's what I suspected from looking at the picture.  Especially on the empire logo thing of course. Maybe it's decals too? Anyway, very little airbrushing involved with this one. The freehands are all just that (including one or two breakdowns whilst painting the empire logos. Had to completely shot down myself halfway through, crank up that sweet 60bpm baroque music, read a little, then went back to it and finally got those freehands done. Geometrical shapes are hard, doing them on two wings mirrored is even harder. I have to admit that I got a kick out of the thing when I finally was done. But yeah, I gotta work more with templates and all that boring technical stuff rather than sweet, sweet skillz  ).
@Tawa: Thanks! Who's Logaan then? Did he paint the "Original"?
@Gunslinger: Thanks muchly, Sir!
@ntaw: Cheers, much obliged!
@fatmantis: Thank you. 




edit: Oh, one thing I forgot to mention: The little scribbly stuff on the mid tail wing thing (the top line, the second line is just random stuff more or less) reads "squirrel". The letters on the bow of the spaceship read "nose". Before that I honestly didn't know that there was a special Star Wars alphabet.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> Tawa: Thanks! Who's Logaan then? Did he paint the "Original"?


Just an Empire FanBoy :wink:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Very well done mate! If I recall correctly the original used a stencil + airbrush to get the imperial logo on there; all the more impressive that you did it freehand.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice work dude. This has inspired me to finally finish my shuttle repaint!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Matcap: Thanks very much! 
@ChaosRedCorsairLord: Cool, make sure to post it once it's done!


----------

